# caulking exterior pointless?



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

so why would u caulk siding if it already has cracks in it, wouldnt that just help trap the moisture thats already in it? how does it evaporate without anywhere to breathe?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

WTF you talking about?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

austintx512 said:


> so why would u caulk siding if it already has cracks in it, wouldnt that just help trap the moisture thats already in it? how does it evaporate without anywhere to breathe?


I don't get the qustion either, are you asking about butted together pieces of siding? Or are you talking about siding to corner boards? 


You are a warehouse worker for SW?


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

im talkin about general caulking whats the point is it more for moisture reasons or cosmetic reasons buildings are always going to crack and move even if its joints or corners of siding caulked


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> im talkin about general caulking whats the point is it more for moisture reasons or cosmetic reasons buildings are always going to crack and move even if its joints or corners of siding caulked


yes they will, and a very astute observation of how everything deteriorates in this universe. caulk will keep things sealed up to keep most of the moisture from working underneath and the seams and edges, where when moisture starts it will begin the process of accelerated paint failure


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

never thought id say these two words in a sentence but your a cocky painter lol


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> never thought id say these two words in a sentence but your a cocky painter lol


I get that sometimes...

But really everything i've said is stuff I've picked up from reading or seeing.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

well you still didnt answer my question least what i wanted to hear everything is porous and going to breathe so why caulk it if its never gonna prevent it from happening and exterior paint is mildew resistant so if it sticks nothing should fail.....so you would think


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

austintx512 said:


> well you still didnt answer my question least what i wanted to hear everything is porous and going to breathe so why caulk it if its never gonna prevent it from happening and exterior paint is mildew resistant so if it sticks nothing should fail.....so you would think


 
I think you are thinking way too much:whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

This is like painting 101.

Wood probably does need to breath.

Moisture, when not having an avenue to escape, tends to push coatings off its surface as it tries to escape.

Preventing excess moisture from entering wood will keep the coating from being pushed off longer.

Using clapboard siding as an example:

Not caulking the bottom of the board where it overlaps the one beneath it helps to allow moisture to escape.

Not caulking the ends of the board where it joins the next board, or at the corner of the building allows moisture to enter.

So,....caulking to keep moisture out is good.

Caulking to keep moisture in is bad.

IMHO


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Some caulking I do is to seal out moisture - other caulking {e.g. any horizontal gap} I do is purely cosmetic, IMO, and will promote more rapid paint failure, again IMO. Now I never caulk the bottom butt ends of clapboards - but there are plenty of other cracks where If I didn't caulk, you have plenty of angry homeowners .

Usually there is a piece of crown moulding underneath soffits that has a big a$$ crack in it - and not filling it in looks ugly. But I see loads of evidence that tons of water makes it's way into soffits and thus likes to drain out the back side where it touches the house - cracking this seam can prevent the water from escaping and thus force it down behind the siding. Where the side vertical trim pieces of windows meet the window sill - is another area where I think caulking is detrimental, but I do it anyways to appease the customer - because we all know the customer is always right.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think this is the stupidest thread I have seen. It's like we traded the best for the worst, if you know what I mean


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I think this is the stupidest thread I have seen. It's like we traded the best for the worst, if you know what I mean


You mean you can't get into the gripping drama?

 The strenuous mental excercise?

 Yes, the board has deteriorated into mediocrity. 

 One day it will rebound into its entertaining past.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Biker you are so right on that one.Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm thinking if not caulking is good because wood has to breathe and the caulk helps prevent that, then why even paint?

I mean, the paint's going to fail eventually anyway, right? And if moisture gets in under the paint it going to push the paint off the siding or prevent the wood from breathing and allowing that moisture to escape. And wood is wet anyway off the tree. So why should we even start the cycle of peeling paint by applying that first coat? Why not just let the moisture in and out as it pleases.

Some will say because the wood will rot. But I think not. Wood rots only when moisture is trapped. If water can come and go as it pleases, the wood won't rot, right. I mean, anyone evr seen a rotting screen? The water flows through a screen as it wishes and so it never rots.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried these.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> I'm thinking if not caulking is good because wood has to breathe and the caulk helps prevent that, then why even paint?
> 
> I mean, the paint's going to fail eventually anyway, right? And if moisture gets in under the paint it going to push the paint off the siding or prevent the wood from breathing and allowing that moisture to escape. And wood is wet anyway off the tree. So why should we even start the cycle of peeling paint by applying that first coat? Why not just let the moisture in and out as it pleases.
> 
> Some will say because the wood will rot. But I think not. Wood rots only when moisture is trapped. If water can come and go as it pleases, the wood won't rot, right. I mean, anyone evr seen a rotting screen? The water flows through a screen as it wishes and so it never rots.


I agree, painting is the cause of paint failure for exteriors. Painting wood at least is purely a cosmetic issue. Wood doesnt need to be coated. If anything, linseed oil is the best and least at risk for failure. Painting exterior wood should be against the law.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a box of them sitting in my shop. On a white house, the gap they leave is uneven and looks BAD, so we ended up not using them.

I should e-bay them. (wedgevents from RCP's link)


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> so why would u caulk siding if it already has cracks in it, wouldnt that just help trap the moisture thats already in it? how does it evaporate without anywhere to breathe?


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

lol just a thought


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

austintx512 said:


> lol just a thought


Scary:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Has anyone tried these.


I have used them a couple times with sucess


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Bill,

I think you're a little off the mark with your thoughts on not painting the wood. Obviously, your system is going to allow the wood to trap water somewhere else so I think we should carry the logic just a little farther and get rid of the wood siding. With all the money we save in the construction and maintenance there should be plenty to help out with the increased HVAC load.


----------



## BobinFL (Jun 29, 2009)

daArch said:


> I mean, anyone evr seen a rotting screen? The water flows through a screen as it wishes and so it never rots.


:clap:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

So this is a typical butt join on the siding of a house I am bidding on, The HO is particular and wants this sorted. This is the new build finish which is 7 years old. My take is the old caulk has to be scraped out and I am hesitant to put caulk back in, am wondering if there is an expansion joint, usually PVC that can be put in so the joints never have to be caulked


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Finn said:


> So this is a typical butt join on the siding of a house I am bidding on, The HO is particular and wants this sorted. This is the new build finish which is 7 years old. My take is the old caulk has to be scraped out and I am hesitant to put caulk back in, am wondering if there is an expansion joint, usually PVC that can be put in so the joints never have to be caulked


when I run into those I scrape em, sand em and let em dry good, then prime, Then re-caulk with siliconized acrylic caulking. If you can keep the moisture out where it don't supposed to be, .......:blink:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> when I run into those I scrape em, sand em and let em dry good, then prime, Then re-caulk with siliconized acrylic caulking. If you can keep the moisture out where it don't supposed to be, .......:blink:


Prestty much sums it up.

Go check out GE Groove, seriously. It does cost$8/tube but it is the bees knees.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't believe I just unknowingly thanked bikerboy for a three year old post. Good God , I'm really trying too hard.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

All is good though! I just noticed scotiadawg fell into the same trap, so I;m not alone


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm right there with ya

Necroed!!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Try Lexel by Sashco. Man its good


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

austintx512 said:


> well you still didnt answer my question least what i wanted to hear everything is porous and going to breathe so why caulk it if its never gonna prevent it from happening and exterior paint is mildew resistant so if it sticks nothing should fail.....so you would think


It is to keep the moisture from getting in, really simple. The way houses are built today there is a vapor barrier installed on top of the sheeting before the siding goes on. Any moisture in the cavity between it and the siding will travel down and escape through the bottom.

Sh!t nekro post got me too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't put your caulk in the bottom area. You'll get in trouble, or at least that's what I've heard...


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

CApainter said:


> All is good though! I just noticed scotiadawg fell into the same trap, so I;m not alone


sunufab*&^h ! got me.


----------

